# White circle, red dot on my skin? Several places?



## *jacksmama* (Dec 18, 2007)

What on earth could this be? I've always had white circles, or pale patches, of skin on my thighs (I'm fair-skinned with freckles). I noticed few of the white circles have a red dot in the middle (one on my bum and one my upper, rear thigh). What could it be? I googled white circle red dot skin (and vice versa) and got lyme disease and cancer.

Thoughts...

TIA
erin


----------



## LemonPie (Sep 18, 2006)

A halo usually indicates an immune response. Definitely something you should have checked out.


----------



## lindberg99 (Apr 23, 2003)

Do you have just the red dots anywhere else? Those could be cherry hemangiomas and maybe they just happen to be in the white spots. I am very fair and freckle too. I have tiny white patches too and cherry hemangiomas, but not together so that's just a guess. I don't know what the white patches are but I get my skin checked every year and the dermatologist has never said anything about them.


----------



## DaisyDo (Jun 11, 2010)

I agree with Lemon Pie that this is most likely an immune response. I have autoimmune disease with sky high antinuclear antibodies. Specifically my anticentromere B antibodies are literally off-the-chart high. These are noted for causing inflammation of small blood vessels.

Just as you describe, I have developed these white spots all over my forearms, and many of them have a tiny red dot in the center, which blanches under pressure. I believe that a vasculitis in these small blood vessels causes a surrounding loss of pigment in the skin.

Perhaps related to this, I have also developed a burning neuropathy in my hands and feet, and have discovered that heat triggers the soles of my feet and palmar surfaces of my hands to become flaming red, with intensification of the burning. It is especially bad under covers during the night (it wakes me with pain), and when standing in one place, and when I get too warm. One of my doctors says that's called erythromelalgia. I am also being checked for Fabry Disease.

Please get to a rheumatologist and ask to be checked for antinuclear antibodies, particularly the separate test for anticentromere antibodies.


----------



## LoMaH (May 21, 2007)

Do they fit this description?

_White spots in the skin, resulting from melanin becoming absent in the area. These often occur on the outside of the forearm, but may occur in other places. The longer these spots are there, the whiter they get. As time goes by, the spots become very dry and flaky to the extent that small raw spots of skin may be exposed._

Check out this article on wikipedia (I know it's not always the most accurate resource, but...) and see if you have other symptoms. It might be a vitamin B12 deficiency.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vitamin_B12_deficiency

DaisyDo- your description appears to point to a vit B12 deficiency. I hope this was helpful to you.


----------



## DaisyDo (Jun 11, 2010)

No, I take a multivitamin containing B12 daily. And these white spots have the tiny red dot centrally, indicating an immune-vascular cause.


----------

